# Phoenix's Betta Macrostoma



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

oh man, 
I like these better than B. A.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah, very nice. Do you know from which breeder or strain they are from? I had 8 from breeder Tri Le (bentusi) who got some of his fish from Marc Wong. I believe they are Sarawak strain. These are the big _B. Mac_ breeders I know of. I lost 5 and now have a trio. They are indeed notorious jumpers, make sure you acclimate them well whenever you switch them around tanks or they will go nuts!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

These are F1s from a wild caught pair, but the breeder was unsure of the region that they came from. All wilds hate their water being changed around. I floated them for twenty minutes, then dripped them. They were very calm when released (lights off), hopefully all will be alive tomorrow.

These guys can be difficult to keep and do fall to illness quicker than others.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Everyone survived their first night and are showing no signs of stress. I'm simply giddy.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are some pics now that they are free in the tank. My water is a lot more yellow than seen here (from almond leaves) but I removed the hue in photoshop.

Here is a suspect male with my Deky Creek Blue Eyes and Orange Hatchet Danio, I'm gonna have to Aquabid all of my small schooling fish since these guys will get large enough to eat them!










Suspect female, no black spots on dorsal fin.










Suspect male, black dots, and red banding coming in.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

hey, 
do you know the GH and pH in the tank?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

pH is at 6.5-6.7 (due to the almond leaves), hardness is 110 (slightly hard). These guys are not very touchy about the chemistry per se. They show their best color and breeding in acidic waters, the hardness helps keep the leaves from dropping the pH like a stone. If you have really soft water the almond leaves can easily put too much tanic acid in the tank.


----------



## toueeyoreeyang (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Phoenix, let me know when you start breeding them. I wanna get a few from you!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Will do! They won't be mature for another three months.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow! I remember a long time ago reading your threads when you first started out with some multi colored gravel. You sure have gone a long long way.

I must say I am very envious of you. I could never breed fish and this guy has defiantly been on my christmas list.

Do you know if the males can be kept together?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Multi colored gravel? I've only ever used sand. 

Anyway, you can keep males together if you have enough space for them (at least 20 gallons per male), but normally one will be dominant to the others.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

More betas!! 
LOL Very cool fish you have there! I like these wild betas alot!


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks! Wild betta rock!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

My LFS got in a *stunning* pair of Betta macrostoma wild caught, but at the time I could not afford them. Then I made a few jewelery sales and I called them up and said "Pleeeease tell me you still have the macs." Yup! So they bagged them up while I made the thirty mile drive up there and I got them! They are now in my 45 with a set of younger macrostoma. I sold the other four and kept the best pair for myself! Heehee. I figure 45 gallons is fine for two pair. I love them, I love them, I love them! They are eating like pigs! Breed my beauties!!

His name is Singularity her name is Nova (yes, all my betta have space and/or Star Trek names...I'm a geek).


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

he's a beaut.

your next pair can be named, Event and Horizon.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Event and Horizon are perfect names for the younger pair (which had yet to be named). I don't normally name fish, but I have recently gotten into naming the ones I can tell apart.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow these guys are beautiful! How big do they get? They look enormous!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

They get a good 8-9 inches! Sadly I sold all but two and then lost those two to a columnaris infection.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Great fish and great pics P-c, I hope you are successful because I need a pair of show fish for my 60 cube. I would love to get a large pair of Macros to keep the endlers in check.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Oops, if you read my post above you'll see that things didn't go so well. However, I may try again.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow that's a large Betta!!! 

I'm so sorry you lost them in the outbreak though! I wish you louck if you decide to try again but I know you have a lot of other projects going on


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, no more Macro for me for a while


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

I love these fish!!!!:bounce::bounce: It's sad that they died though  good luck beating it


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a new pair today. I'm taking ALL the precautions! This is my last try with this species. I got offered an adult pair WC for 90$ from a LFS (they felt bad about the last pair dying so fast), and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Have you ever tried channoides? And good luck with the macros.... what's your tank pH?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I did channs for a little while, but I like albi better. Tank pH is 7, I just added some IAL to bring it down slowly. I did not know they were getting these guys in for me so soon!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh whats your target pH? I read rather acidic is the key to keep these fish alive.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

good luck with the new batch! I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take pics when they settle in. 

These guys are actually not very picky about water chemestry for living, they like slightly acidic and soft for breeding. 6.8 and soft is where I'm heading. I wish I had a heads up that they were coming so that the tank could already be set...but that's life. 

They are both alive, well, and eating!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds great! They may not breed in 2 seconds, but at least they're adaptable and I'm sure you'll get the water parameters right soon enough!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup, if they don't breed in like three months then I'll start to worry.


----------

